# How To Debone A Pork Butt W/Video



## ronp (Dec 10, 2009)

Not sure if this is the video Dave told me about but he said Youtube had a video so I did a search.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ1h1...eature=related

Hope this helps. If I was making sausage I would just cut it up, but for capicolla and buckboard bacon this is worth watching.

You can skip through if you are not making sausage.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought the perfect way to debone a pork butt was to smoke it to 200°, foil, rest, and give bone a slight tug to pull it out of the meat!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just kidding - thanks for the nice post Ron. I am slowly learning about meat cutting from this site (whether I want to or not... heh-heh).


----------

